# How do I move to a different country?



## epicelite (Sep 29, 2008)

Say I wanted to move to a different country, what all would I need to do? Passport?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 29, 2008)

1000gb's of ram.


----------



## Banger (Sep 29, 2008)

A bit of money and knowing someone who is a drug runner.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats almost a terabyte of ram!


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 29, 2008)

learn the countries language
get a passport
make sure you have transportation
contact the countries immigration services
make sure you pick out some temporary (or permanent) lodging before you move there.


don't i just kill the joke =D


----------



## epicelite (Sep 29, 2008)

What joke, it made no sense!


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 29, 2008)

That depends on the country actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






edit: And btw, this is the "General Off-Topic Chat" forum, not the Testing Area.. keep the jokes there..


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 29, 2008)

epicelite said:
			
		

> Say I wanted to move to a different country, what all would I need to do? Passport?


Hey, what country are you planning on moving to?  ...could it be Canada? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come to Canada on a visitor's Visa, get married.  That's it, you can stay in Canada and apply for permanent residence and then Canadian citizenship!

From there you'll be able to get a friendly Canadian passport... which I've never got the chance to use for a customs fastlane yet


----------



## dice (Sep 29, 2008)

this aint the damn testing area, post something useful or GTFO.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Say I wanted to move to a different country, what all would I need to do? Passport?



Well what I do know is that it can be very stressful and requires a lot of planning (as silent sniper said really) if you want to avoid as many issues as possible. Personally I don't see a gaming site as the place to ask such questions so check other sites such as immigration forums especially those relating to the country you wish to move to etc.


----------



## javad (Sep 30, 2008)

i agree with dice


----------



## epicelite (Sep 30, 2008)

Who me? I thought this was a good topic.

Also I was thinking Australia cus it appears to be warm there year-round, but they have to pay doubble for videogames and their ISP's suck.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 3, 2008)

it depends on the country, and if you have any degrees etc.

japan is the worst apparently.

australia and NZ it depends really if you have qualifications they want.

canada is probably easier than most.

not sure about the US

yeah, I have been looking into this myself....


----------

